

Let's meet, stranger - NDT

I received this from thelistserve mailing list:<p>---------------------------------------------------<p>Hello, stranger.<p>My name is Nicole. I live in Brooklyn, NY, work at Kickstarter, and I like knitting, tiny instruments, and avocados.  I'm interested in internet communities, but what really tickles me is bridging that terrifying gap between cyberspace and meatspace.<p>So, let's try something.<p>On Sunday, August 26th at 1 pm EST, I am going to be at the following coordinates:<p>40.667602,-73.970831<p>(Note: If you're using an iPhone, Google Maps does a weird thing where sometimes it shows you an incorrect pin on a path nearby, which isn't the right place, but it should show the correct pin on a computer. If it looks like it's in the middle of nowhere, it's correct. Email me for details. Or leave it up to fate.)<p>I will bring a blanket, a kite, a ukulele, and food. You will be there too, bringing your friends, your dogs, your friends' dogs, cookies, napkins, instruments, brown-bagged beer, and anything or anyone else you'd like. It's entirely possible that it'll just be you and me, sitting awkwardly around a bowl of browning guacamole. Or maybe it'll be you and me and 20,915 of our closest internet friends. Who knows?<p>I have a mole under my eye and I'll be wearing red.<p>See you soon.<p>Nicole He
brooklynpicnicole@gmail.com
Brooklyn, NY
======
ggchappell
> 1 pm EST

That's rather interesting, considering that, if I'm not mistaken, Daylight
Saving Time will be observed in that area at that time. I imagine she means
"EDT".

